# bikes, aargh!



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

So i went to swap my bits from one bike to another

Had everything looked out, freezing cold
first of all, missing bearings in headset,need a new splined bottom bracket as all i hear is crunch crunch, i got new pads for my disc brake so was going to fit them and bleed the brake, however out of 3 allen key sets i had not one would take off the screws holding the cap on the reservoir on lever so i have no idea what i can do  and i think sitting in a cold damp shed for a long time helps as there's no real feeling in the lever,dont think it pulls the pistons back in 100%

old bike 2001 kona scab, newer one is a norco 12" alu frame, weighs nothing
ignore the old rockshox, im bidding on a some old marzocchi bombers for it














































dont have the money to fix it all right now but i want it going for the nice weather


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

buy a set of decent Alan keys those older mini lever bolts have a very shallow hex head and round out very easily newer ones are either socket caps (that came on my black and gold M4 mono or now Torx

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3265

if that brake has never been bled now is a good time to do it 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=238831

get a small bottle of dot 5.1 to do it I have the hope power bleeder but in all honesty its faster and less messy to bleed the old fashioned way all you need is a short bit of hose and something to pack the pistons out with made easier if the caliper is above the lever as the air will rise as you bleed


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i have bled it once before, i'll try new allen keys, really don't want them rounding out


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

i rounded mine out on holiday in the middle of a camping field when they sprung a leak having removed the wheel and accidently pushed the piston out :wall:

i got mine out using a jr hacksaw blade they are only aluminium but would rather have used a dremal to cut a slot (then use a flat driver) but i was stuck

got my hose from a local pet shop at the time and warmed one end in hot water to stretch it over the nipple

reading your post again i bet your piston seals are past their best they are easy to replace and cost £4 per brake remove the hose via the union bolt split the caliper using a 5mm hex key having first removed the pads and put them out the way so not to cover in fluid....

once split a small 5mm ish oring will fall out between the halfs

next to remove the inside pad open nipple and clip bike pump (track pump ideally) onto nipple and place thumb over small hole which supplys fluid to that half (where the small o ring sits) and pump slightly and the piston will fly off across the shed (so perhapse do in a bucket or wrap in a rag)

now to to the outside pad fully remove nipple from inside caliper half and screw in the union banjo bolt hole (where the hose attached) and do the same

you will now have 2 pistons out next use a pick to remove the rubber seals (take care not to scratch the aluminium) and smear new seals with dot 5.1 before fitting (clean seating areas well first with brake cleaner and cotton bud)

next smear fluid on pistons (replace if they are scratched or pitted) and press home squarely with your thumb

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=3274

put new o ring between calipers and put bolts back in and reassemble






you could try pumping the pistons out a bit and putting a drop of silicone oil or dot brake fluid on them then shoving them back in but its only usually a tempory fix


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks for your help, i chucked everything back in the shed as my hands were frozen and i was pissed off :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> thanks for your help, i chucked everything back in the shed as my hands were frozen and i was pissed off :lol:


no problem  FYI the mini top cap in your picture uses a 2.0mm Alan key (just been and looked at mine whilst i was putting some stuff in the shed)


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i need help with a bottom bracket for the above 3 piece cranks

24 seven bikes dont seem to have a website anymore???
i cant find a BB like this anywhere
140mm long










hoping this could do the trick once i find out its length

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=39039


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

i see you have managed to get the cartridge bearings out 

any numbers on them?


cheaper to just replace the bearings than buy a new bottom bracket


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

andy monty said:


> i see you have managed to get the cartridge bearings out
> 
> any numbers on them?
> 
> cheaper to just replace the bearings than buy a new bottom bracket


oh yeah they just slide off, sealed ones, ill have a look through the week to see if i can get ones?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

few places for reference

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/result.asp?CategoryID=19&Name=BEARINGS+(Pairs)

http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/ball_bearings.php?gclid=CPm22uOVl6cCFYMTfAod8TZFbw

or might be worth contacting leasure lakes

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/catalog/dirtjumptrialsbikes.aspx?&cid=3076&m=37&ps=0&pe=0

phone number on top right of page


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks again for your help, these are what should do the trick 

http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/p1...oove+Ball+Bearing+20x32x7mm/product_info.html

i just have to find the rest of the bottom bracket first :lol:


----------

